# Hair & Scalp Treatment Cream



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 10, 2021)

Made with keratin, people who uses the cream on their hair report that their hair is smoother and easier to manage as a result. The effects might be seen instantaneously depending on the individual's hair health prior using the cream. Keratin works by smoothing down the cells that overlap to form your hair strands. The layers of cells, called the hair cuticle, theoretically absorb the keratin, resulting in hair that looks full and glossy. Keratin also claims to make curly hair less frizzy, easier to style, and straighter in appearance. It's like you bring the salon to you. No need to go back and forth from the salon. Just apply it and see results for yourself. I like how mine turns out.


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes I also use keratin and it really makes my hair smoother


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 17, 2021)

LifeLithia said:


> Yes I also use keratin and it really makes my hair smoother


I know right? I always suggest this to my friends and colleagues that have dry looking hair.


----------



## Joliedayspa (Jun 25, 2021)

LifeLithia said:


> Yes I also use keratin and it really makes my hair smoother


i also use too


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't use keratin but I use a hair mask from mimi. And also to make my hair glow and to give it more strength I like to enter this shop and every month try a new haircare products. This months I bought a Conditioner For Dry Hair With Lavender & Avocado for just 29 bucks and remained so satisfied!


----------



## reviewHunter (Jul 29, 2021)

I started dyeing my hair nearly one year ago, going from a dark brown to a blonde color has caused so much damage in my hair! They looked died and were very short. Since then I have started to invest more in hair care. I was looking to purchase a good hair mask and looking on I found Bloomy keratin mask and I decided to give it a try. Now I absolutely love this mask. I use it every time I wash my hair and I have noticed that my hair is softer and healthier. Also, I had researched that liquid biotin absorbs faster and I was taken that before and powder collagen. I came across this product and it kills two birds with 1 stone. With these drops from Wellabs, I got results within 2 weeks for hair growth close to an inch. It is worth ever penny and I haven't had any breakouts. Easy to take and the taste is ok.


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 6, 2021)

I also use Keratin too, it's really good


----------



## adwivedi22 (Dec 29, 2021)

Well, I believe keratin treatment is the best treatment. It makes your hair more manageable, especially if your hair is frizzy or thick.


----------



## Karma Emma (Mar 14, 2022)

BeverlyTazz said:


> Made with keratin, people who uses the cream on their hair report that their hair is smoother and easier to manage as a result. The effects might be seen instantaneously depending on the individual's hair health prior using the cream. Keratin works by smoothing down the cells that overlap to form your hair strands. The layers of cells, called the hair cuticle, theoretically absorb the keratin, resulting in hair that looks full and glossy. Keratin also claims to make curly hair less frizzy, easier to style, and straighter in appearance. It's like you bring the salon to you. No need to go back and forth from the salon. Just apply it and see results for yourself. I like how mine turns out.


Yes. Keratin is a type of protein found naturally in your skin, hair, and nails. A keratin treatment increases the amount of keratin in your hair, which can help eliminate frizz, boost shine, and strengthen it. Keratin treatments can also make your hair straighter if you have curly or wavy hair.


----------



## sanashah (Mar 17, 2022)

yes keratin is the best cream.


----------



## vitaliana (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this treatment. I will try it as soon as possible.


----------



## aradhana007 (Sep 30, 2022)

I used to have a very dry scalp which was causing dandruff and I know keratin cream is good but what I suggest for dry skin and dandruff to you is to use your own homemade remedies for dandruff and dry scalp. I have a few remedies which I use and that really work well.


----------

